

Can someone explain these college hireabilty rankings? - optimus
http://uscollegeranking.org/national-university/top-25-colleges-schools-ranking-by-job-recruiter-wall-street-journal.html

======
ajaimk
It's made up and almost completely useless. The fact that Georgia Tech went
from #1 to #7 (I go to this college and know this numbers) shows that.

The idea I'm going with is that A GT is not worse of an employee than he/she
was last year.

The idea is somewhat correct in having a ranking for the workforce cause most
other rankings are research based - i.e. they look for how good a Phd you are,
not how well you can work at a company as a non-research employee.

------
vapnosa
You have to also consider that recruiters are playing a numbers game. They
need to look at universities with larger graduating classes to help improve
their odds of hiring.

------
calbears09
Do we need to explain? This site is obviously not a reputable source of any
sort of information.

~~~
jtdowney
Here it is from the original source (WSJ):

[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870455410457543...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704554104575435563989873060.html)

